# New World of Coke



## digdug (Apr 27, 2007)

The New World of Coca-Cola is coming along. Only a month before it opens!  Here is a photo of the outside:
 Left is the Aquarium-right World of Coke, white building.


----------



## digdug (Apr 27, 2007)

I actually got to go inside yesterday.  Not everything is done yet.  I had donated some items to be on display, so the Coca-Cola Company had about 12 of us come down and tour it. But-no cameras allowed!   They took photos of us inside next to the display with our donated items. But-they won't release the photos until May sometime.  I'll post the photos as soon as I get them to let you see what some of it looks like.
 Won't officially open until May 24th.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 28, 2007)

So what is this World of Coke exactly. I hope it's not like a world of hurt. 

 Is it a new corporate headquarters or something? Amusment park with a Hobble skirt bottle ride?


----------



## digdug (Apr 28, 2007)

It is a museum of the history of the Coca-Cola Company.  It has items from the 1880's to now.  It has some amazing items that will be on display. Plus-bottles too.
 It is going to be a great place to see.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 29, 2007)

That's what I kinda figured. That actually would be interesting.


----------



## AiXeLsyD13 (Apr 29, 2007)

I take it that it's in Atlanta?  That'll be awesome!


----------



## digdug (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes-it is in Atlanta, close to the football stadium (Georgia Dome) and CNN Center.


----------



## digdug (May 3, 2007)

I am getting close to being famous...well almost, sort of.....I made a lamp out of an old Coke bottle years ago.  The New World of Coca-Cola museum asked if I would donate it for a display. It had been sitting in my basement, so I thought, why not.  Well-it is in a room called the 'Pop Culture Room'.   And now they will have an exhibit of Andy Warhol's artwork (that had Coke bottles involved) in the same room as my lamp-so technically my 'artwork' is on display with Andy Warhol's work. How is that for (almost) being famous.  I thought it was pretty funny!


----------



## inthedumps (May 4, 2007)

Way to go...I guess Andy would say this is your 15 minutes of fame...You got to love pop culture.. lol


----------



## capsoda (May 5, 2007)

Hey Doug, You are my hero for the day being almost famous and all.[]


----------



## digdug (May 14, 2007)

Here are a few pictures that were in the local paper of the inside. This is an 1880's soda fountain counter.  Not a great shot, but you should see the marble and nickel plated syrup dispensers.   I am supposed to go next Monday for a sneak preview, I will try to get some better shots of it.


----------



## digdug (May 14, 2007)

Another shot from local paper. Phil Mooney (head of archives) in a display case. He is a great guy. Got to meet him recently. Knows just about everything about the Coca-Cola history.  I've asked him a few questions about bottles, etc. and he has an answer right away!


----------



## digdug (May 14, 2007)

Another from paper- a 1939 Chevy delivery truck.


----------



## digdug (May 14, 2007)

From newspaper-a Coca-Cola gum  jar on display.


----------



## capsoda (May 14, 2007)

Great pics Doug. Wonder if they will have a virtual tour like Pepsi?


----------



## digdug (May 14, 2007)

I think they will....but not sure. Right now the website only has the architects rendition of various rooms, but no detail of displays.  They have a GREAT Straight Sided collection on display.  Like I said I hope to get some shots of the interior next Monday and plan to share them here.


----------



## LC (May 14, 2007)

I have a Coca-Cola button sign that measures about five feet in diamter if I remember right. Have it stuck up in the top of the garage. It is not listed in my Coke book, does anyone have any idea as to roughly what they sell for?


----------



## digdug (May 22, 2007)

Here are some photos of the inside. Officially opens this Thursday.


----------



## digdug (May 22, 2007)

Outside


----------



## digdug (May 22, 2007)

Waiting area for a movie is filled with signs and items everywhere!


----------



## digdug (May 22, 2007)

More of theater lobby


----------



## digdug (May 22, 2007)

One more


----------



## digdug (May 22, 2007)

Great looking 1880's Soda Fountain. Great marble, nickel plated thing of beauty


----------



## digdug (May 22, 2007)

An artificial Soda jerk


----------



## digdug (May 22, 2007)

Close up of syrup dispensers. 1st one on left is Coca-Cola


----------



## digdug (May 22, 2007)

I used a different camera than I normally do-so a lot of bottle pictures didn't come out.  I plan to go back in a week or two and try to get better pictures of bottles.  This was about the only decent one that came out. It is an original ROOT prototype of the contour bottle.


----------



## digdug (May 22, 2007)

And last-me with the lamp I had made out of a Coke bottle. On display in the Pop Culture Room.


----------



## capsoda (May 22, 2007)

Great shots Doug. Looks like a very interesting place. My have to find a reason to come up that way one day.


----------



## BARQS19 (May 25, 2007)

I remember as a kid they were doing construction there, they had these concrete pieces that were embedded around the top of the building that was embossed coca cola. their were extras and pieces that had been cut laying everywhere. i didn't collect at the time and didn't think about getting one 
 BARQS19


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 25, 2007)

> My have to find a reason to come up that way one day.


 
 there is a show in atlanta in august is that a good enough excuse to come up this way? you can stay here if you need to were only a couple hours away


----------

